# Running order Long Island Retriever Field Trial Club Oct 1-3



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Open

#	Dog Name Handler
1	PEREGRINE'S APACHE Kristen Hoffman
2	SUNNY DAZE AFTER A STORM	Ed Forry
3	HUNTER'S ROAD K. M.Sweezey
4	FC RUNNING WITH THE DEVIL	David Mosher
5	FC/AFC SALLY'S POWER DRIVE	Ed Forry
6	WATERDOG ANNIE Timothy Mahady
7	FLIGHT'S FIRST KNIGHT	Kristen Hoffman
8	FC/AFC CHENA RIVER CHAVEZ	David Mosher
9	"OUT DAMN SPOT, OUT"	Ed Forry
10	FC/AFC PEE DEE QUICK	Lasal Banty
11	REBEL RIDGE BOOMAHRANG	Lyn Yelton or Jeff Lyons
12	RAMMIN SWEET CANDY	Randy or Mindy Bohn
13	BLUE SKY'S FOLLOW A STORM	Ed Forry
14	AFC ARAN ISLAND'S MR. ROONEYPatrick Martin
15	RUBIE BEGONIA Bart Clark
16	WESTWIND'S COLONIAL RIMFIREDave Mosher
17	BREEZE HILL'S TIPTOP	David Jensen
18	ONE TOUGH LIT'L COOKIE	Ed Forry
19	LONGSHOT DIRTY DANCIN	Dave Hoffman
20	DC/AFC SUNDAY'S RUFWATER CANVASBACK, MH	Scott Martin/Ken Erickson
21	EYES LIKE BOBBY KNIGHT JH	Ed Forry
22	AFC AGGIE'S SPECIAL EDITION	Les Levering or Newt Cropper
23	NICKIE'S TAG A LONG	Karen Molloy
24	DUCKBANDS MAGIE OF BREEZE HILL	David Jensen
25	MONEY TALKS II David Mosher
26	FOURWIND'S FREEDOM CHOICE	Kristen Hoffman
27	AFC SOUTH BAY'S NEW YORK TITAN	Gerard Troha
28	ELMWOOD NO MOON'S BIG DIPPER	W.L. Thompson
29	REBEL RIDGE MAXXIMUM MOJO	Lyn Yelton or Jeff Lyons
30	FC MISS SCARLET	David Mosher
31	MATAGORDA'S ALOTTA SPEC	K. M.Sweezey
32	LARS JUST A LITTLE RHYTHM	Bob Larsen
33	GOV'T MULE	W.L. Thompson
34	FC HARMONY'S HEY YOU HARRY	J.J. Sweezey
35	FC SOUTH BAY'S MAXX'S MISCHIEF	Ed Forry
36	FC/CFC/CAFC WINGOVER LITTLE JOE	David Mosher or Dudley Millikin, Jr.
37	FC/AFC HIGH TECH C.E.O.	Ed Forry or Owners
38	RIVERSBEND LILY OF THE JAMES	Kristen Hoffman
39	AFC/CFC/CAFC BIG BLUE'S DISTANT THUNDER	Lasal Banty
40	FC SO-DAK LONG SPUR DAKOTA	Ed Forry
41	TRIFECTA BET ON ME	Lisa Kane
42	CAFC MISS T	Pete Plourde
43	FC/AFC RAMMIN HOT CHILI	Randy or Mindy Bohn
44	SPURLAKE'S DOT COM	Kristen Hoffman
45	WINDRIVER'S MOST WANTED	Don Driggers
46	CROPPER'S DOWN N' DIRTY	Bob Larsen
47	BRITTANY LAKES SOLID AS A ROC	David Mosher
48 FC REBEL RIDGE TOTAL ECLIPSE	Ed Forry
49	NORTHWIND'S CAPTAIN CRUNCH	W. L. Thompson, Jr.
50	DOUBLE CREEK ANDOUILLE	J.J. Sweezey
51	GREENWING BRIGHT EYES	Craig A. Stonesifer
52	WINGOVER'S OLIVER	David Mosher
53	CASTLEBAY'S HEIR BORNE	Ed Forry
54	AFC SUSQUEHANNA DRIFT NETTER	Richard Barnes
55	DISTAGON'S ATV OF NORDAIS	Bruce Mitchell
56	RUF SEA'S ANGUS	Ken Erikson or Scott Martin
57	JUST ADD WATER III	David Mosher
58	CANDLEWOODS POWER SURGE	Ed Forry
59	TAILROTOR RAVEN	Kristen Hoffman
60	CASTLEBAY'S WREN DELL	Hank McNeil
61	MARYMONTS SUREWIN SCOTT	Ed Forry
62	GREENWING FEATHER DANCER	Craig A. Stonesifer
63	FC LULU LULU LULU	David Mosher
64	HAPPYDAUGH'S TOP GUN	Kristen Hoffman
65	DEEP WATER COLONIAL SUNFIRE	David Mosher
66	AFC PRAIRIE WIND HAWKEYE	Newt Cropper
67	HOPPER BD	Jack Gwaltney, Jr.
68	THE PREACHER	Ed Forry
69	REVEILLE'S BLACK KNIGHT	W.L. Thompson
70	HAPPYDAUG TAKN CARE O'BIZNES	Kristen Hoffman
71	FC/AFC LAR'S WING N' A PRAYER	Bob Larsen
72	HESSY'S ACE OF SPADES	Kristen Hoffman

Amateur

#	Dog Name	Handler	
1	GREENWING BRIGHT EYES	Craig A. Stonesifer 
2	REBEL RIDGE MAXXIMUM MOJO	Lyn Yelton or Jeff Lyons 
3	HIGH TANK MATILDA	Ken Eckhardt 
4	FC/AFC PLEASANT RIVER BLUE WING CD MH	Charles L. Hayden or Milly B. Welsh 
5	TRIFECTA SHE'S A KEEPER	Grace Mondrosch 
6	AFC ATTA-BOY	Bart Clark 
7	AFC PRAIRIE WIND HAWKEYE	Newt Cropper 
8	SUSQUEHANNA TRAPPER MH	Mike Hopkins 
9	WESTWIND'S COLONIAL RIMFIRE	Mike Coutu 
10	AFC ARAN ISLAND'S MR. ROONEY	Patrick Martin 
11	FC/CFC/CAFC WINGOVER LITTLE JOE	Dudley Millikin Jr. 
12	HIGHLAND KIOWA SHOOTING STAR, MH***	Nick Staszko 
13	C and C STACKED DECK YOGI	Greg Fleck or Bruce Mitchell 
14	FC/AFC HIGH TECH C.E.O.	Ed or Linda Haskins 
15	PISTOL PETE MH	Pete Plourde 
16	YELLOWJACKET'S JETSTREAM	Nancy Sills 
17	NIKE DE LOS PATOS MH	Fran Gough or Mike Jiorle 
18	FC/AFC LAR'S WING N' A PRAYER	Bob Larsen 
19	AFC AGGIE'S SPECIAL EDITION	Les Levering or Newt Cropper 
20	NICKIE'S TAG A LONG	Karen Molloy 
21	AFC/CFC/CAFC BIG BLUE'S DISTANT THUNDER	Lasal Banty 
22	GREENWING FEATHER DANCER	Craig A. Stonesifer 
23	FC/AFC PEE DEE QUICK	Lasal Banty 
24	CROPPER'S DOWN N' DIRTY	Bob Larsen 
25	FC/AFC RAMMIN HOT CHILI	Randy or Mindy Bohn 
26	RUF SEA'S ANGUS	Ken Erikson 
27	CASTLEBAY'S WREN DELL	Hank McNeil 
28	S AND E' S RIDER ON THE STORM	Steve Zilli 
29	YELLOWJACKET'S MOOD INDIGO	Nancy Sills 
30	AFC SUSQUEHANNA DRIFT NETTER	Richard Barnes 
31	LONGSHOT DIRTY DANCIN	Dave Hoffman 
32	AFC SOUTH BAY'S NEW YORK TITAN	Gerard Troha 
33	WESTWIND THORIN OAKENSHIELD, SH	Rich Stokes 
34	RHUMBLINE'S MAGNETIC COMPASS SH	Susan Carpenter 
35	RUBIE BEGONIA	Bart Clark 
36	RAMMIN SWEET CANDY	Randy or Mindy Bohn 
37	DC/AFC SUNDAY'S RUFWATER CANVASBACK, MH	Ken Erickson 
38	YELLOWJACKET'S BLACK DIAMOND	Nancy Sills 
39	FC SOUTH BAY'S MAXX'S MISCHIEF	Gerard Troha 
40	AFC THAT'S BETTER	Alma Lalley 
41	REBEL RIDGE BOOMAHRANG	Lyn Yelton or Jeff Lyons 
42	LARS JUST A LITTLE RHYTHM	Bob Larsen 
43	TRIFECTA BET ON ME	Lisa Kane 
44	CHESBAY TUCKER	Tim Carrion 
45	DISTAGON'S ATV OF NORDAIS	Bruce Mitchell 
46	CAFC MISS T	Pete Plourde  
47	WATERDOG ANNIE	Timothy Mahady 
48	CASTLEBAY'S HEIR BORNE	Hank McNeil 
49	TRIFECTA'S CASH ON THE LINE	Lisa Kane 
50	POPLAR FOREST RAIN ON YA	Van Qualls 
51	DEEP WATER COLONIAL SUNFIRE	Mike Coutu 
52	REVEILLE'S BLACK KNIGHT	Ed Haas 
53	TOPBRASS HUSTLE RUSSELL	Neill Robson 
54	HESSY'S ACE OF SPADES	Neil Robson

Qualifying 

Dog Name	Handler
REAL GOLD WRAITH HI-KI DIVA	Nick Staszko
CHESBAY TUCKER	Tim Carrion
CONBRIO'S COVER GIRL HAPPY DAUGH	Jean Kornblut
HOPPER BD	Jack Gwaltney, Jr.
SHADEE LADEE KATEE	K. M.Sweezey
EMBERAIN SUNKIST MISS, UD MH	Susan Handelman
COPPERTOP'S SUNDAY ANNIE CD, MH	Milly B. Welsh or Charles L. Hayden
GOV'T MULE	Pete Sanfilippo or W.L. Thompson
SUGARFOOT'S NO SPIN ZONE	David Mosher
GRASSES CAROLINA SWEET TEMPTATION	Ed Forry
BREEZE HILL'S CRUMB MONSTER	David Jensen
TIRFECTA THIS SPUDZ FOR YOU	Grace Mondrosch
BAILEY GAVIN'S IRISH DREAM	Karen Sweezey
SHANNONDOAH'S HIGHLAND DRAKE	Kristen Hoffman
SILVERCREEK MURRAY SAMUEL SH	Michael Moscowitz
SKIPPY'S STACKED DECK JESSE	Greg Fleck
SPLASHDOWN BLITHE SPIRIT, SH	Susan Handelman
RHUMBLINE'S MAGNETIC COMPASS SH	Susan Carpenter
SOMMIT'S JACKSON AT RIVER'S EDGE	Alex Abraham or Richard Barnes
REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK	Jeff Lyons or Lyn Yelton
MCRAE	Jack Gwaltney, Jr.
HIGH TANK MATILDA	Ken Eckhardt
BUCKSHOTS ROCK YOUR WORLD	Alma Lalley
DOUBLE CREEK BET ON DAN	Karen M. Sweezey
WINDRIVER'S MOST WANTED	Don Driggers
BLACK DUKE OF DOUGLAS	David Jensen
RHUMBLINE'S REVENUE CUTTER SH	Susan Carpenter
TANKS BUT NO TANKS	Bart Clark
SUGARFOOTS TRIPLE THREAT	David Mosher
FOLLY COVES ANGELIC DELIGHT	Davey Hoffman
C and C STACKED DECK YOGI	Greg Fleck or Bruce Mitchell
CHANCE'S BANG FOR BUCK	Ed Forry
POPLAR FOREST RAIN ON YA	Van Qualls
HIGHTECH TERRAGATOR	Linda or Ed Haskins or Ed Forry
STARRY VALENTINE	Jack Gwaltney, Jr.
DAISEY'S LILY YELLOW ROSE	Chuck Erwine or W.L. Thompson
PECONIC BAYS BUBBA BEAR	Dolores Smith


Derby

Dog Name	Handler
ROUGHWATER'S MIDNIGHT CHARGE	David Mosher or Myra Fuguet
PEAK VIEWS NEVER GONNA TRIPP	David Jensen
TEAL OAK PEDAL TO THE METAL JH	Rodger Armstrong
LIGHT FARM'S COOPER	Bob Tosadori
CK'S BRUTUS	David Mosher
DOUBLE CREEK WAUCHULA	Karen M. Sweezey
REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK	Jeff Lyons or Lyn Yelton
I'M NOT FROM TEXAS	Diane Tweston or W.L. Thompson
RABBIT RABBIT RABBIT	David Mosher
CREEK ROBBERS DIGIN DUTCHMAN	Bruce Lyster
RAMMIN'D ROCK PILE	Greg Fleck or Bruce Mitchell
JOE'S BLACK MAGIC	W.L. Thompson
CK'S BLUE VELVET	David Mosher
DOUBLE CREEK HHYH REDUX	Karen M. Sweezey
LORD STANLEY'S PUCK	Bob Agnor
BOB XLT	W.L. Thompson
CALL ME CHENA	David Mosher
CAROWAY'S CLASSIC TOP GUN	Greg McGee
DOUBLE CREEK PERCUSSION	Karen M. Sweezey
SALTMARSH CAERNAC ZEKE	David Mosher
SANS PEUR'S MAJORITY LEADER	Karen M. Sweezey
OUTLAW JESSE JAMES VI	Bob Agnor
PLOURDE'S IDES OF MARCH	David Mosher
PECONIC BAYS RARE FIND	Dolores Smith


----------

